# Registry cops?



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

At my deparment/ personal pergatory last night a crusty old member was regailing us young bucks with tails of the days in the 70s when we were called all the time by "Registry Cops" to come assit?

What the heck is a registry cop. Did the RMV ever have is own police force or special police? dcs.......????


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes they did...they were merged into the MSP.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Not only the Registry Police merged to the State Police, so did the MDC Police, and the Capitol Police.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, those were the days.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

michaelbos @ 20 Oct 2004 16:33 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, those were the days.


Hey Mike,

Imagine if they merged you guys into the mix.....................Can you see yourself, Norm and Mac in breaches? What would the nurses think?
:lol:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Bozo the clown ????

Nooooooo

Mike you are much more funny than Bozo........

:lol:


----------



## bdqadvisor (Aug 5, 2004)

It wasn't a merger. It was a hostile takeover. You will still hear a reference now and then to "real" troopers. As opposed to the "fakes" I guess.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Registry cops are alive in NH. They are called highway patrol and enforcement officers. They do DOT stops, state inspection station compliance, auto dealer compliance, etc.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Ahhhhhh the Registry Police...I remember taking my road test with one of them years back...use to see them driving around in their white cruisers putting fear in the hearts of every 16 year old motorist....Not happy about the "Merge" as that's fewer departments to try to get on with...and I think it's a waste of manpower to have troopers giving road tests..


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Sgt Jack @ Sat 23 Oct said:


> Ahhhhhh the Registry Police...I remember taking my road test with one of them years back...use to see them driving around in their white cruisers putting fear in the hearts of every 16 year old motorist....Not happy about the "Merge" as that's fewer departments to try to get on with...*and I think it's a waste of manpower to have troopers giving road tests*..


I'm sure there are many troopers who agree with that statement.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

CT has DMV police. Very closely fashioned after CTSP (big surprise). Ironically, Mass reduced agencies and instead other states west and south seem to be expanding and diversifying like new dmv/dot police depts


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I agreed Troopers performing road tests is a waste of manpower. A good use of this function would be offering the position to Troopers while removed from patrol (ie: recovering from an injury/stressful situation)if they do not want sit inside the barrack all day.


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

stm4710 @ Tue 19 Oct said:


> At my deparment/ personal pergatory last night a crusty old member was regailing us young bucks with tails of the days in the 70s when we were called all the time by "Registry Cops" to come assit?
> 
> What the heck is a registry cop. Did the RMV ever have is own police force or special police? dcs.......????


I can recall having a few 'registry' troopers who used to meet on my campus in the parking lots to exchange paperwork and what not, as my campus is/was a centrally located for a lot of them (Near RT 10, RT 202, INT 91, INT 90).

They used to have "NW" on their vehicles before the unit number. They used to gripe about how it meant "N-ot W-orthy"!

It was at that time, the campus police departments around the state became the bastard-red-headed-step-children of the Mass State Police known as MSSPOs.

Work safe!


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

And still today we as campus cops remain the redheaded step children of the MSP


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

If it wasn't for the merger, MSP would be making $32K a year. I believe it was around $24k in 1990.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

bdqadvisor @ Thu 21 Oct said:


> It wasn't a merger. It was a hostile takeover. You will still hear a reference now and then to "real" troopers. As opposed to the "fakes" I guess.


I interned with MSP Boston in 97-98. When I really didn't have anything to do, I got stuck helping out the barracks secretary with her paperwork. I noticed that on alot of the non-confidential HR and personnel paperwork that beside a Trooper's name was a 2 letter abbreviation like OT. I asked what this was and she said it was to identify "where" each Trooper came from: OT -Original Trooper, MT- Metro Trooper, CT- Capital Trooper, RT- Registry Trooper etc. I thought that was kind of odd because they merged in 1992 and 5 years later they were still a little bitter about the merger. I wonder if it has changed much at all?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stm4710 @ 19 Oct 2004 18:15 said:


> At my deparment/ personal pergatory last night a crusty old member was regailing us young bucks with tails of the days in the 70s when we were called all the time by "Registry Cops" to come assit?
> 
> What the heck is a registry cop. Did the RMV ever have is own police force or special police? dcs.......????


I don't know about the rest of you, but this makes me feel really OLD...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:dito: It doesn't seem like too long ago that I remember seeing Registry Cops.... My Neighbor was one..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

I remember taking my drivers test in Peterboro, N.H. in the spring of '72. At that time they were" Registery Inspectors", and I don't think they had any kind of police uniform. When I took the test, my father had to wait at the registery while I drove the test with the inspector.
Last time I took someone for a test in MA., I just hopped in the backseet, and the trooper in the front.[align=justify]


----------

